# Canadian cuisine



## ljpfahey (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello all, 

My brother has been a chef for a couple of years now and is planning on working his way across Canada soon. It's also his birthday soon so I want to buy him a Canadian cook book so he can familiarise himself with any national and popular dishes before he goes. 

The only ones I've found are these two which I like the look of but they are a little out of my price range. 

ahttp://www.amazon.co.uk/Kate-Aitkens-Canadian-Classic-Cookbook/dp/1552855910

Laura Secord Canadian Cook Book Classic Canadian Cookbook: Amazon.co.uk: Laura Secord: Books

Can anyone reccommend any cheaper ones?

Thank you, in advance!


----------



## Alix (Jul 7, 2011)

The Best of Bridge

They don't get much more Canadian than these ladies. And the recipes are fabulous.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 7, 2011)

Any of the Canadian Living Cookbooks are also very good (although I do like The Best of Bridge series). There is the Company's Coming series as well.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 7, 2011)

Alix and CW have mentioned the best of Canada in Cookbooks and they are all reasonably priced.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 7, 2011)

There are tons of great Canadian cookbooks--regional specialty cookbooks would give him an insight into the regional specialties. I have several from Saskatawan that have great recipes for "foods like grandma made," a couple from BC, a great one from NFLD, and lots of church cookbooks. It depends on if he wants to cook "haute cuisine" or learn about regional specialties.


----------



## Alix (Jul 7, 2011)

Or how about a classic Madame Benoit?


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh of course!  Our Julia Child!


----------



## buckytom (Jul 8, 2011)

he's gonna need to learn the meaning of certain expressions like headman, 5 hole, slew foot, katie bar the door, rubber pill, and top shelf. if he gets hurt, tell him to tape an aspirin to it and get back out there. 

hth.


----------



## Alix (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm going to take a wild guess that those are hockey terms?


----------



## buckytom (Jul 8, 2011)

yes, or canadian foreplay...


----------



## Alix (Jul 8, 2011)

buckytom said:


> yes, or canadian foreplay...



Not in my house.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 8, 2011)

lol, yeah that aspirin thing might be a mood killer.


----------



## Alix (Jul 8, 2011)

Hahahaha! I couldn't karma you...got to give out more first. Still, you made me LOL. 

Remind me to tell you about football in our house...it is a PM discussion though.


----------



## ljpfahey (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks guys!

Those Bridges books look great but I'm in the UK and I can't find a site that will ship to the UK 
However those Madame Benoit books also sound good.

Does anyone have this book and can comment on it?
Madame Benoit's library of Canadian cooking: Amazon.co.uk: Jehane Benoît: Books


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 8, 2011)

If you want some of West Coast Casual, you should check out James Barber, "The Urban Peasant".  I got to know him during Expo in 1986 and a few years ago we were cooking on the Island and I saw him at a farmer's market.  We had lunch with him and his wife and it was marvelous.  He gave me a few tips and recipes.  Sadly, a year after we saw him last, he passed away.  But this is Canadian Cuisine at its simple best.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 9, 2011)

buckytom said:


> lol, yeah that aspirin thing might be a mood killer.


I thought I was the only one who uses an aspirin as a form of contraception?


----------



## Claire (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh, good lord. Obviously some didn't get the aspirin birth control thing.  The only way aspirin works as birth control is if the gal holds it between her knees.

Ok, enough already.  I have a cookbook for Quebecoise recipes.  Not general Canadian.  If you're interested (It is late and I don't feel like tracking it down at the moment).  When I bought it, it was new and available in both English and French.  I bought the French just to challenge my little (and getting smaller by the day) gray cells.  If you're interested, let me know and I'll research the particulars.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Sep 4, 2011)

Claire the aspirin method is for the male, he puts the aspirin in his shoe then goes limp.


----------



## Alix (Sep 4, 2011)

I don't know that the OP has been back, but if so...here is a link to the UK Amazon site, they sell Best of Bridge.


----------

